# 09 mudpro



## countryrodney

well im thinking bout getting one but would like to now how they perform what do yall think i got a 650 brute now would it be better than what i got now or out the same lemme know your opinions thanks


----------



## countryrodney

any thing good bout them or what somebody has some kindainfo to share


----------



## supermanjrp

ten times better mud bike than that brute. lol. The mp is built amazing. has good low end, and will fit 31s stock. and turn them no problem.


----------



## NMKawierider

Dirt Trax did a review on them. Should have it up on their website soon. Basicly good in the mud, not so good on the trail.

http://www.dirttraxtv.com/show.asp


----------



## Bootlegger

the MudPro is a VERy good machine....A Brute with a Dynatek and few small mods will outrun it from what I have been told...not sure though. I would love to have one...


----------



## coker6365

A modded 650 Brute and a modded 700H1 is a good race, the 650 brute is a little faster though. Single cylinders are not made for speed, they produce great low end torque where the v-twin is all about high end horsepower.

They are both great bikes and they will both break. So the decision needs to be made after you have the oportunity to ride both in the same condition. You already know how the Brute feels, so go test drive a MP. The one that feels the best to you is the one to run with. I personally favor the v-twins, but I wouldn't pass up an H1 single cylinder either.

BTW, the new axles Arctic Cat is using are horrible. They changed manufacturers and beefed it up according to them, but there is an obvious flaw in the internal parts. The problem is in the star or race. Either the star is made of a weaker material or the race is not at a tight enough clearance to hold the balls in correctly, but they will explode very quickly. Nothing that a set of Gorilla's can't fix though. Other than that, Arctic Cat makes a great machine.


----------



## countryrodney

thanks still trying to decided what to go with but thanks for all the info on them


----------



## phreebsd

wow dirttrax actually tested a brute 650
http://www.dirttraxtv.com/vidplayer.asp?id=26


----------



## 650Brute

phreebsd said:


> wow dirttrax actually tested a brute 650
> http://www.dirttraxtv.com/vidplayer.asp?id=26


 
....They had great things to say also.


----------



## Masher

Just for a pure mud bike I've been looking at them as well. I was looking at the 1000 but I'm going to wait a bit. Water and oil pump issues as well as it's using the same diffs found on the 400 AC. Beef up the axles and you have a more expensive problem basically with all the power. I have since thought of just getting the MP 700 because all you have to do to it is move the Radiator up and toss on the Catvos and you are ready to eat. I just really want the 1000 but I have been strong to this point, it's a lot of flow to drop for a mud bike. To me the 700 is almost perfect as a pure mud machine. Those 4.0s from the factory make it a tractor in Low too, you can spin the biggest tires extremely slow which is a huge plus with technical bottoms you can come across.


----------



## bruteman

I have been thinking about a mp to but I think the 700 is over priced and 1000 man thats crazy AC is doing good mking a machine for the mudders but the price tag sucks


----------



## Roboquad

*OK ....Here is the answer*...neighbor has a mudprN 29.5's great in deep, but I have a 650 Bruit that will run the snot out of it in low end and top speed. His warrenty has covered a new rear end and even new spedometer full of water. took a long time to dry out though. more than one air box. Can't pull a wheelie to save his life. I pulled a knee boarder where we ride.We switched rides and I didn't like it..needs power,, But that warranty.......what can I say. I sit broken from time to time and he continues to ride without fear.
Oh and if the mud gets thick, it goes click clack...safety enguages to soon. thats how I pulled him out bruits keep going...


----------



## coker6365

Safety? Are you talking about the SLD in the rear diff? Personally, I think the 4.0's kill the performance. It really lacks the wheel speed but gives it great low speed capabilities. The idea behind the 4.0's was to reduce the stress on the drivetrain and prevent failures, but they are still having problems with axles. 

The diffs are not that bad, using the same diff in a small bore as a big bore is very common. Look at the diff on a 400 Can-am, its the same as the 800.


----------



## Masher

To me though with 951ccs that has got to blow something up quickly with not much thumb. He has to be talkin bout the SLD and that's an easy fix. That's why I stated above a pure mud bike, not worried about performance racing people. We have a great Cat dealer by us that will take care of you 100% that's another reason I've been looking at them. I'm not getting rid of my Brute just looking for another bike that's not quite as expensive to fix after I sink it too. I ran into a guy on a new Mud Pro 700 at T lanes and he had just put 31" laws on it. He felt really stupid after getting stuck in a small hole that I went through in 2wd. It snapped and popped and I pulled him out and told him he needs to get his SLD pinned or welded. He had no clue about it at all.


----------



## Masher

As far as the diffs in the Hams they did it right. The diff in the 400 is overkill and the diff for the 800 was what it was designed for. It just seemed to me putting out the 1000 MudPro they would have beefed up the drivetrain a bit since they are having problems with the same setup on the TCat. They rushed it out I think.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

supermanjrp said:


> ten times better mud bike than that brute. lol. The mp is built amazing. has good low end, and will fit 31s stock. and turn them no problem.


 You got jokes


----------



## JPs300

Slightly old thread to bump?


----------

